# Multi Trip Annual Health Cover



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Please can someone recommend a good annual multi trip insurance? The Virgin one sounds quite good but with every company I have contacted so far they limit the number of days for each trip to about 42 days and it is likely that we will be away longer on occasion. Thanks in advance! :-k Ana xx


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We use the Caravan Club's Red Pennant multi trip.
I can't give you the detail off-hand but there is a basic 30 days in the package and you can add to it by paying extra.
We pay for an extra 15 days at the moment but I believe you can pay for more if you want it.

It is one of the reasons we belong to the Caravan Club. (On reflection, it could be the_only_reason we belong to the Caravan Club  )
The Red Pennant service does work when you need it as we found out a couple of years ago.


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I've just renewed my annual cover with Sainsburys which gives up to 60 days per trip. Cost just over £40 for self and wife excluding winter sports, cancellation and baggage cover. You can get an online quote at their website.

Alan


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

GypsyRose said:


> Please can someone recommend a good annual multi trip insurance? The Virgin one sounds quite good but with every company I have contacted so far they limit the number of days for each trip to about 42 days and it is likely that we will be away longer on occasion. Thanks in advance! :-k Ana xx


Ana<

We have our annual multi trip insurance with Comfort. At present we have the 180 maximum but they will do varying periods of time.

I agree with Gillian "Red Pennant" is one of the best covers around, we used it for years before starting on our long term wandering. When you pass 70 with pre existing medical conditions suitable cover is sometimes more difficult to find. 

Don


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Hi Ana

We have been using Insure & Go for the last couple of years. You can choose various levels of cover to suit your needs. They insure for up to 90 days at a time depending on which level of cover you require.

www.insureandgo.com

Rachel


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

No matter what I ask about - there is always brilliant advice offered here - thank you! Just weighing it all up and getting quotes..... Ana xx


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

I have just renewed with mrlinsurance.co.uk for self & wife (66 & 62) with 120 days per trip and pre-existing medical conditions, for £161.25 (or £215 with baggage cover) Tel 08708704401.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

we've also used red pennant for their breakdown but thought the health travel insurance alot so tried :-
Atlasdirect

We got a good quote for 93 days £67 Total £70.23 didn'try the multitrip bit might be worth a look.


----------



## 93330 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, Try the Motorhome Ticket Club, they were the best around when we purchased beginning of this year, telephone quote and coverage is immediate for up to 180 days per year if required.

http://www.ferrytickets.net/travins.htm

Above takes you to their web page, we use to use them for ferry tickets, but found that sometimes its cheaper to go direct to ferry companies, but not always, as MTC sometimes get cheaper block bookings, which they pass to customers. Regards Terry


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi, I checked out insureandgo that is quite a good price for an annual multitrip especially if you go for Gold and Platinum they give you 90 days for £80 and £88.89 respectively.
180 days they cover for £127.42 but is economy cover.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

> We have our annual multi trip insurance with Comfort. At present we have the 180 maximum but they will do varying periods of time.


I just phoned Comfort for 180 days health insurance cover and they said they can't cover us because we've already been abroad this year. Whats that all about?

Anyone know where we can get 180 days i.e. all of next autumn/winter?
Reckon we might have to wing it on our E111's...........


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I've pointed this out before on this forum, but will just repeat it in case some of you don't read the small print in insurance documents.

Many health policies, when covering for holidays etc. make a provision that at least some of the trip (usually 2 consecutive nights) *MUST* be pre-booked "holiday accommodation in a commercial establishment". We nearly got caught out with this one on our last insurer. Please read the small print before you pay.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hub said:


> Reckon we might have to wing it on our E111's...........


Excuse the dumb question, but why do you need anything other than the E111?

Having said that, Annie's off with her choir to Italy in early August, and they had to have insurance for that. I seem to remember we bought some continental travel insurance from the Post Office. Must check the small print :?

G


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Our trouble is we're having a spell in Morocco and the E111 don't give us cover in them thar foreign lands..........

Been on the phone most of the afternoon and MRL don't look too bad.



> "holiday accommodation in a commercial establishment".


Do you think our pre-booked 2 nights cabin accomodation on the ferry might cover us in this eventuality?


----------

